# Clear Channel Desriptions



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

On my XM2Go Delphi receiver, the Clear Channel stations now have the name of the channel followed by "cm", which I know stands for Commercials. My question is why is their no title/artist info for those channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Apparently there are some technical problems with the pad data provided by Clear Channel and it should b fixed soon. Personally I hope it's not. XM removed these four tainted channels from AOL Radio, XM Radio Online and DirecTV, I hope they do everything in their power to make these channels the black seep of the line up.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

The music of these channels has been improved over the previous format, in my opinion. I'll be glad when they fix the artist information so the channels will be fully functional.

I don't care if the channels will some day play commercials. When they do, I'll do the same thing I do when a commerical-free channel plays a song I don't like -- I'll change the channel!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I guess the pad data on the commercial channels is fixed now.


----------

